# 62 schwinn typhoon..middleweight?



## 62typhoon (Aug 22, 2012)

is mine considered a middleweight....it has 24" rims/tires not 26 as in the description...if not what it it?

thanks


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 22, 2012)

What size tires?

Read it off the sidewall.


----------



## 62typhoon (Aug 22, 2012)

24 x 1/3/4


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 22, 2012)

That would make it a Middleweight.

Make it a heavyweight by squeezing 24x2.125 tires on it.


----------



## 62typhoon (Aug 22, 2012)

*62 typhoon S7 RIMS*



MagicRat said:


> That would make it a Middleweight.
> 
> Make it a heavyweight by squeezing 24x2.125 tires on it.





WILL THEY FIT MY S7 RIMS???.i thought this rims where very specific and would only take a 24x1/3/4 which is what is on them now?


thanks


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 22, 2012)

Relace the hubs with a 24x2/1.25 type rim and hope it fits in the frame.

GOOD LUCK


----------

